# Embryo 'chatter'



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23897664


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

wow that's interesting and could be great news (eventually) for the recurrent BFN brigade..


----------

